# Powdered Sugar?



## PPBart (Dec 1, 2009)

Is there any benefit in using "ultrafine powdered sugar" instead of regular granular cane sugare for adjusting SG? I can imagine that it might dissolve faster, but is that a worthwhile difference?


----------



## BobF (Dec 1, 2009)

IIRC, powered sugar contains starch to prevent clumping. I don't have any problems getting regualr granulated cane to disolve.


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2009)

Reg sugar is cheaper and comes in 5# bags


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I used it one time when I ran out of regular sugar(dont act like I am the only one that happens to)I had no ill effects from using it. I wouldnt use it regularly, with starch in it there will be more to left in bottom when Racking


----------



## kiljoy (Dec 1, 2009)

I also ran out of granulated sugar and had to use powdered. No problem. Now guys, don’t confuse powdered sugar with confectioner’s sugar. Confectioner’s sugar is the one with corn starch in it. Straight powdered should not have any.


----------



## BobF (Dec 1, 2009)

kiljoy said:


> I also ran out of granulated sugar and had to use powdered. No problem. Now guys, don’t confuse powdered sugar with confectioner’s sugar. Confectioner’s sugar is the one with corn starch in it. Straight powdered should not have any.


 
Is there a diff? I always see bags marked "Powered Confectioners Sugar"


----------



## kiljoy (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmmm, perhaps you are correct. I remember something I saw on Food Network about it.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 1, 2009)

So..... what's the verdict?


----------



## BobF (Dec 1, 2009)

William said:


> So..... what's the verdict?


 
http://www.chsugar.com/Consumer/powdered.html
"Powdered sugar has a finer crystal size than C&H Granulated Sugar and contains 3% cornstarch that keeps the sugar soft. Substitutions may result in unsatisfactory results." 

There is this though:

http://www.chsugar.com/Consumer/superfine.html
"C&H Superfine Sugar is 100% pure cane sugar, derived from natural sugar cane stalks. The extremely fine-grained texture helps Superfine dissolve quickly in hot or cold liquids."


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Bob... good info.


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 1, 2009)

Instead of using simple syrup (which is preferred) to back sweeten a batch prior to bottling I'll use the extra fine sugar as it readily dissolves.


----------



## Stang (Dec 1, 2009)

You can always take regular sugar and throw it in a coffee grinder (clean of course) or a food processor and make real super fine sugar. At least that's how I do it for my cannoli filling


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

I guess if all you had was powdered sugar it would work, but like someone just said, dissolve regular old sugar in warm water and let it dissolve, if, this is a question of dissolving.

I recently made a batch of apple wine using brown sugar, I wasn't all that impressed. For now just give me old fashioned granulated sugar.

If I ever start another batch of strawberry, I MAY try brown sugar again.

But, speaking of old fashioned, I am apprehensive to try to replace something, with something new, especially if it works.

So for now, I'm sticking(pardon the pun) with G Sugar.

Troy


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 1, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> I guess if all you had was powdered sugar it would work, but like someone just said, dissolve regular old sugar in warm water and let it dissolve, if, this is a question of dissolving.
> 
> I recently made a batch of apple wine using brown sugar, I wasn't all that impressed. For now just give me old fashioned granulated sugar.
> 
> ...




T-Roy... where does a Tundra Turkey get granulated sugar?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

From the SHAFEWAY HB! Duh?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2009)

Are we talking corn sugar or confectioners sugar here, cause corn sugar is great with beer but can leave an odd taste in wine if you ask me. Troy, how old is that wine that you used brown sugar in cause brown sugar is stronger and will need a little more time to mellow in. I basically just use standard table sugar and buy it by the 25 lb bag at BJ's.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

HMM.. I think someone broke in here and stole all that apple wine. Dirty bstrds! LOL

Just didn't think it was all that much of a difference, made 4 gals or so half brown/halw white. Don't have the recipe I made off hand, but I really didn't think it was that much different.


----------



## goldntroll (Sep 6, 2013)

when using powdered vs granular ,,,powder suger can be fluffed or compacted in a measure cup ,,,So if not using a SG device carefull on pre- measured recipe for X amount of cups of sugar ........ in a 1 gallon batch not much of a difference but on 5 gallon or more batches the amount could be to much and become syrup and make your yeast sluggish.. ( picture this ....sand in a cup has air pockets between each grain , then pulverise the livin' *&$#@* out of it now it fills the cup only 5/8 to 3/4 full with very tiny talcum powder like sands now add more to make 1 cup of sugar thats about 30 % more sugar ) so be carefull on recipes that call out cups of sugar if you dont use a SG metering device.


----------



## goldntroll (Sep 6, 2013)

Goldntroll is my alter ego for gold mining ...AKA palmercanyonsavant is my other login


----------



## GaDawg (Sep 6, 2013)

Powdered Sugar has an anti clumping agent (corn starch) that will make your wine clowdy


----------



## Loxalibations (Jan 11, 2014)

Do you measure powder like granulated? I am stuck on a 1.07 must and have run out of granulated.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 11, 2014)

Loxalibations said:


> Do you measure powder like granulated? I am stuck on a 1.07 must and have run out of granulated.



IF you are measuring by weight, it would be the same. If you are measuring by volume there is a big difference.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 21, 2017)

-----------


----------

